

Where Digital Mars (language D) gone? - Ingaz
http://dlang.org/index0.html

======
vvnraman
The submitted link goes to "index0.html". The link
"<http://dlang.org/index.html> still works.

~~~
dennyabraham
moreover, <http://dlang.org> works fine. is index0 significant in some way?

------
wwalton
Was there ever actually a problem? The given link is to
<http://dlang.org/index0.html> (note the '0'). Both
<http://dlang.org/index.html> and <http://dlang.org/> seem fine.

------
mminich
seems like hosting company problem. all their hosted domains are down.

------
fluxon
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110520132636/http://www.digital...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110520132636/http://www.digitalmars.com/d/2.0/index.html)

------
pjmlp
At least the forums are working, <http://forum.dlang.org>

------
Ingaz
Instead of language D I see digitaldaemon.com.

What does it means? Another "info suicide"?

Weird.

~~~
alt_
Digital Daemon is their hosting company. They've just messed up their vhosts
and everything is going to the default one.

